# Definitive Recordings



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

We all know those recordings that are more or less universally referred to as "Definitive" (Elgar's Cello Concerto by Dupre, Solti's Ring, etc.) but that's not what I'm looking for here. I'm not looking for critic's favorites either. What I want to know are some recordings that you guys consider to be definitive to you (that is, pieces for which you have found that perfect recording that makes you be fully satisfied to the point of having stopped looking for any other renditions). Here is a brief list of some of my definitive recordings so far:

*Ein Deutsches Requiem, Johannes Brahms*
Otto Klemperer/Philarmonia Chorus and Orchestra. Warner, 1961

*Piano Concerto no.3, Sergei Prokofiev*
Martha Argerich, Claudio Abbado/Berlin Philarmonic Orchestra. DG, 1967

*Goldberg Variations, J.S. Bach*
Murray Perahia. Sony, 2000

*War Requiem, Benjamin Britten*
Benjamin Britten/London Symphony Orchestra. DECCA, 1963

*Piano Concerto no.3, Ludwig Van Beethoveen*
Glenn Gould, Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra. Columbia, 1960

*Piano Sonata no.8 "Pathetique", Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Friedrich Gulda. DECCA, 1968

*Piano Sonata no.29 "Hammerklavier", Ludwig Van Beethoven*
Emil Gilels. DG, 1983

*Te Deum, Hector Berlioz*
Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Chorus and London Philarmonic Choir. DG, 1982

*Symphonie Fantastique, Hector Berlioz*
Sir Colin Davis/Concertgebouw Orchestra. DECCA, 1974

*Symphony no.9 "Great", Franz Schubert*
Wilhelm Furtwangler/ Berlin Philarmonic Orchestra. DG, 1952

*Preludes, Frederic Chopin*
Martha Argerich. DG, 1975

*Der Ring des Nibelungen, Richard Wagner* *yes, this one is both a critic's choice and a personal one
Sir Georg Solti/Vienna Philarmonic Orchestra. DECCA, 1958-1964

:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

For me there is no 'perfect' recording of any work. There are those which are favourites and, of course, those that are generally reckoned to be better than others. But music is a realm in which there are so many possibilities that stop me considering one recording as perfect so I want no other. Perhaps the most 'definitive' recording here is Britten's War Requiem but even then the Russian soprano does not bring to it the radiance that Heather Harper brought to the part. How anyone could reckon that Solti's Ring is perfect is quite beyond me, although I realise its place in recording history. To me other conductors bring more to the party than Solti does, exciting though he is. And I certainly wouldn't want to be without (e.g.) Vicker's Siegmund. Although I admire (and have) Perahia's Goldbergs I still want what Glenn Gould brought to the party. Similarly with the Hammerklavier - Kempff, Ogden, Richter, Annie Fischer, Kovacevich, Serkin all have a lot else to say. 
So while all the above recordings might merit a place in anyone's collection, to say they are 'perfect' and one has ceased to look beyond them in this day when CDs are so cheap appears a little narrow to me.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

For me there are some recordings that just seem to define a work. I can admire other versions but they never seem to match the ideal. Usually these are first recordings of works (for me)
Chopin-Etudes-Pollini/DG
Chopin Ballades-Rubinstein/RCA
Tchaikovsky-Fourth Symphony-Bernstein NYP
Dbussy-Preludes Books I and II-Michangeli

That might be it. Every other piece that I thought had a definitive recording has ultimately been shown to be matchable in alternative recordings


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Giulini - Verdi requiem
Callas - 1958 / covent garden / Traviata
Bolet - Liszt concert etudes

That's just a few, there are more


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Burroughs said:


> Giulini - Verdi requiem
> Callas - 1958 / covent garden / Traviata
> Bolet - Liszt concert etudes
> 
> That's just a few, there are more


Which Giulini Verdi Requiem? The Legge version (with over parted soprano) the live version (better I reckon) or his final recording?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The problem with the concept of a personally definitive version is that you stop looking and miss something that you might find even better. I have certainly come across cases like that in the past and I sincerely hope that I will find more in the future. Life would be dull if we felt that we had the best that is possible.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Usually my definitive recording of a work is the first recording I happen to hear, because all subsequent recordings will be listened to with this already in mind.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sibelius Violin Concerto Jascha Heifetz/Sir Thomas Beecham Jascha Heifetz/Walter/Hendl

Beethoven Complete Piano Concertos Leon Fleischer/George Szell

Beethoven Complete Keyboard Sonatas Annie Fischer

Saint-Saens Organ Symphony Boston Symphony/Charles Munch

Berlioz Requiem Boston Symphony/Charles Munch

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique Boston Symphony/Charles Munch

Haydn Paris Symphonies NY Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein

Haydn London Symphonies Concertgebouw Orchestra/Sir Colin Davis

Beethoven Missa Solemnis NBC Symphony Arturo Toscanini(1940)

Mahler Symphony No. 3 NY Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein

Bach Complete Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin Nathan Milstein

Wagner Die Walküre Act One Vienna Philharmonic/Bruno walter, Melchoir, Lehmann, List

Schubert Symphony No. 9 Vienna Philharmonic/Sir Georg Solti


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I've never heard a recording or attended a performance that made me want to stop listening to other interpretations. For me, that's one of the great things about classical music; the amazing variety of performances available which are so much easier now to enjoy than 30 years ago.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Seriously, no one mentioned Beethoven Symphony No.5 by Carlos Kleiber.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Forget definitive. Great works thrive on a variety of interpretive approaches.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Gould did a few definitive recordings of Bach to my way of thinking a handful of Beethoven recordings as well.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The greatest music has too much meaning for any one performance to discover, and if I love the music I need to hear how its meanings can multiply in performance after performance.

Lesser music needs the next performance to show me that it can mean more than I think it does.

Only the worst music can have a definitive performance for me. That will be the first - and last - one I ever hear. I hope.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Forget definitive. Great works thrive on a variety of interpretive approaches.


The best answer so far.:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> The greatest music has too much meaning for any one performance to discover, and if I love the music I need to hear how its meanings can multiply in performance after performance.
> 
> *Lesser music needs the next performance to show me that it can mean more than I think it does.*
> 
> Only the worst music can have a definitive performance for me. That will be the first - and last - one I ever hear. I hope.


. . . and what does one call music that needs an infinite number of performances- and yet still doesn't click?- 'music of the future'?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . and what does one call music that needs an infinite number of performances- and yet still doesn't click?- 'music of the future'?


Nice idea, but it's been tried. That label was applied by a critic to Wagner on just that assumption. Now the critic is deservedly forgotten and everyone thinks Wagner applied the label to himself.

I'd call it either "not for me," or - in a bad mood - "crap." That's what I hear every time I shop at the local Goodwill. If I had to work there I'd be drained of good will.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Nice idea, but it's been tried. That label was applied by a critic to Wagner on just that assumption. Now the critic is deservedly forgotten and everyone thinks Wagner applied the label to himself.
> 
> I'd call it either "not for me," or - in a bad mood - "*crap*." That's what I hear every time I shop at the local Goodwill. If I had to work there I'd be drained of good will.


Good will and propriety forbid me from calling it what it should be called.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think there will be another recording that can match the Hilliard Ensemble in Dufay's "Ecclesie militantis". I wish they got more credit for it. I don't even want to listen to the Huelgas Ensemble or Orlando Consort anymore for that piece.

Chiaroscuro is pretty cool in "Missa Se la face ay pale". I can easily imagine more authentic performances and with better balance, but I just love their voices, singing, and fast tempi. A very obscure recording, but not deservedly so.

Olli Mustonen for Beethoven's 32 Variations in C minor. He has his own weird style that can become too weird, his live Mozart concerto was laughable, but he nails this piece.

Adagio from Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta. Karajan, 1973.

Antoine Forqueray - La Couperin (Il Giardino Armoni, it's on a DVD and probably still on youtube). Everything else I've heard for this piece is god-awful compared with this rendering. I don't know why viol players use the kind of un-melodic phrasing that they use, but to my ears it's quite impossible to find anything remotely satisfying other than this version for this beautiful piece.

Mozart - Piano concerto 20 in D minor. Uchida, 1986. I can hear the orchestra. That's all I asked for, thank you.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Chordalrock said:


> I don't think there will be another recording that can match the Hilliard Ensemble in Dufay's "Ecclesie militantis". I wish they got more credit for it. I don't even want to listen to the Huelgas Ensemble or Orlando Consort anymore for that piece.
> 
> Chiaroscuro is pretty cool in "Missa Se la face ay pale". I can easily imagine more authentic performances and with better balance, but I just love their voices, singing, and fast tempi. A very obscure recording, but not deservedly so.
> 
> ...


First, thanks for making this interesting list, and especially for pointing out the Forqueray.

I wonder, have you heard the Ecclesiae Militantis by Singer Pur ? It's a live recording, on a fascinating recording called Electric Seraphim.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> First, thanks for making this interesting list, and especially for pointing out the Forqueray.
> 
> I wonder, have you heard the Ecclesiae Militantis by Singer Pur ? It's a live recording, on a fascinating recording called Electric Seraphim.


I may have heard it, but I listened to it again now. It seems to be a little rough around the edges, but they have rather good balance and for my taste the best tempo out of these four recordings, making this most virtuosic of Dufay's pieces even more so. This is a version I'll want to listen to from time to time. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Chordalrock said:


> I may have heard it, but I listened to it again now. It seems to be a little rough around the edges, but they have rather good balance and for my taste the best tempo out of these four recordings, making this most virtuosic of Dufay's pieces even more so. This is a version I'll want to listen to from time to time. Thanks for mentioning it.


I feel exactly the same as you do about this.


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

I will not call these recordings "definitive", because there is no such thing for truly great music, as has been rightly discussed earlier in this thread. But I will call these recordings "perfect" - for the moment, that is, until/unless I find something better.









Beethoven Syms 5 & 7 - Kleiber/Vienna
Grieg Piano Concerto - Zimmerman/Karajan/Berlin
Mahler 2 - Kaplan/London
Mahler 5 - Thomas/San Francisco
Rachmaninoff 2 - Gergiev/LSO
Debussy Orchestral Works - Haitink/Amsterdam
Ravel Daphnis et Chloe - Boulez/Berlin
Barber Adagio for Strings - Bernstein/LA Phil
Bizet - L'Arlessienne Suites 1&2 - Dutoit/Montreal
Copland Sym # 3 - Bernstein/NY Phil (DDD DGG)
Duruflé Requiem - Shaw/Atlanta
Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue - Levine/Chicago Sym
Grofé Grand Canyon Suite - Bernstein/NY Phil
Mendelssohn Syms 1-5 - Abbado/LSO
Mussorgsky/Ravel Pictures at an Exhibition - Solti/Chicago
Orff Carmina Burana - Levine/Chicago Sym
PDQ Bach - 1712 Overture - Professor Peter Schickele (caught'cha lookin'...)
Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade - Muti/Philadelphia
Shostakovich 5th - Ashkenazy/Royal Phil
Shostakovich 7th - Bernstein/Chicago Sym
Smetana's The Moldau - Szell/Cleveland
Strauss Death & Transfiguration - Karajan/Berlin (DDD)
Strauss Till Eulenspiegal's Merry Pranks - Bernstein/NY Phil
Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie - Blomstedt/San Francisco
Strauss Metamorphosen - Karajan/Berlin (DDD)
Stravinsky Firebird - Boulez/Chicago
Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker Ballet - Semyon Bychkov/Berliner Philharmoniker

Mind you, this list is always a work in progress (kind of like the highway construction a mile south of where I live........)


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Bayreuth said:


> We all know those recordings that are more or less universally referred to as "Definitive"


That reminds me of the Debussy Children's Corner notes that the editor wrote in the beginning of the book. They were warnings along the lines of 'if you don't play it exactly in this style at this tempo, you'll spoil the piece and sound terrible'. Ironically, my favorite recordings were played precisely the opposite way that the editor mandated, and so I ignored their severe advice and played it like I wanted it to sound.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I wish I knew of a "personally" definitive version of Elgar's Enigma Variations and Sibelius Symphony 5. Every recording leaves a little something to be desired.

Some of my personal definitives, that make me doubt that they will ever be surpassed in their perfection are:

Prokofiev Piano Sonata 7 with Maurizio Pollini
Sibelius Symphony 2 with NY/Bernstein
Mussorgsky Pictures with Chicago/Solti
Faure Requiem with ASMF/Marriner
Adams Harmonielehre with SF/de Waart
Stravinsky Le Sacre with Boston/Tilson Thomas
Prokofiev Piano Sonata 4 with Barbara Nissman
Debussy's Clair de Lune with Kocsis


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

dsphipps100 said:


> Mussorgsky/Ravel Pictures at an Exhibition - Solti/Chicago


YES! I agree with you!


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> I wish I knew of a "personally" definitive version of...Sibelius Symphony 5.


Ever heard the Berglund/Bournemouth version?

View attachment 82160


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> dsphipps100 said:
> 
> 
> > Mussorgsky/Ravel Pictures at an Exhibition - Solti/Chicago
> ...


I like to imagine Mussorgsky and Ravel both sitting there in the audience (with Koussevitzky sitting nearby), all of them wide-eyed and muttering, "Wow, I never imagined it could sound that good.")


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

A few that come to mind:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

And a few more:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Gunther Wand's recording of the Beethoven Symphony No. 4.


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

I prefer Sylvia McNair singing the soprano in Mozart's Great Mass, but my other favourite singers are on other recordings. So it goes.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I disagree with OP choice of Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3.

That honor should go to Van Cliburn, Chicago Symphony/Hendl.

Also, disagreeing with the Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique. The definitive performance is the Boston Symphony directed by Charles Munch.

Also, the definitive Hammerklavier is the performance by Annie Fischer.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

One every Puccini lover should have.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Oppens really nails The People United Will Never Be Defeated! in her latest version of the work, imo.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Anything from Van Nevel brothers, namely Paul Van Nevel and Erik Van Nevel, also from ensembles like Doulce Memoire, A Sei Voci, Musica Fiata, Musica Ficta, Cantus Colln etc etc, there are many high quality directors and ensembles I can not come up with their names at once.


----------



## scott777 (Oct 9, 2016)

For me, Sir Colin Davis with the LSO does the best Sibelius Symphonies and also Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique.
Dvorak 9th - Berlin Philharmonic, Kubelik.
Debussy La Mer - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Haitink.
Mahler 5th – Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kubelik.

I’ve heard Kleiber’s Beethoven 7th amongst many, but prefer it under Northern Sinfonia of England, Richard Hickox. Is it just me or has anyone heard this and have an opinion?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Prokofiev Violin Concerto No.2.

Jascha Heifetz with Charles Munch conducting the Boston Symphony.

Definitive.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Saint-Saens Organ Symphony

Boston Symphony conducted by Charles Munch.

Definitive.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahler symphony 8 Sir George Solti .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi : La Traviata under Kleiber is a must have for all opera lovers.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Like many have already said, there is no defintive list. I have a group of recordings that are hard to beat, IMO, but I thought that with Kleiber's Beethoven 5&7 and then along came Honeck's superb Pittsburgh disc (Honeck did the same to me with his account of Dvorak's 8th - blowing the competition out of the water). Of the performances I have these are some of the ones that are right at the top of the list.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For me, the German pianist, Michael Rische has the definitive Debussy recital:

Images, Books One & Two; Images oubliées, Hommage a Haydn and L'isle joyeuse.

Played with irresistible atmosphere and poetry. All I could ask for!


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I have three that comes to mind instantly

1. Beethoven Piano concerto no. 5 - Rubinstein/Barenboim, London Philharmonic Orchestra
2. Beethoven Symphony no. 6 - Walter Bruno, Columbia Symphony
3. Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade - Reiner, Chicago Symphony


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Jascha Heifetz/Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra are definitive for me in the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Gergiev's 1869 Boris Godunov is definitive in that there is no other commercial recording of the 1869 Boris Godunov. It also happens to be a great recording too. Same can be said of Gergiev's 1872 recording. All the other Mussorgsky orchestration recordings are conflations of the two version.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

These are definitive only in the sense that they are _clearly_ my favorite recordings of these works; no others even come within shouting distance.

- Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 _Hammerklavier_ / Solomon (Testament)

- Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 / Bruno Walter, Columbia SO (Sony)

- Ives: Symphony No. 4 / Michael Tilson Thomas, Chicago SO & Chorus (Sony)
- Ives: Holidays Symphony / Michael Tilson Thomas, Chicago SO & Chorus (Sony)
- Ives: Sonata No. 2 "Concord" / Marc-Andre Hamelin (New World)

- Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2 / Rozhdestvensky, LSO (MCA Classics and others)

- Ravel: Piano Trio, Violin Sonatas / Jean-Philippe Collard, Augustin Dumay, Frédéric Lodéon (EMI)

- Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie / HvK, BPO (DG)


----------



## CMonteverdi (May 2, 2014)

- Pergolesi Stabat Mater Gens Lesne might be my definitive Stabat recording.
- Harry Christophers and the Sixteen for their Palestrina edition.
- Kleiber Beethoven 5 and 7.
- Monteverdi Combattimento - Alessandrini. 
- Oistrakh - Beethoven violin concerto.

LK


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Such a thing as definitive recordings do - fortunately - not exist.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

pcnog11 said:


> I have three that comes to mind instantly
> 
> 1. Beethoven Piano concerto no. 5 - Rubinstein/Barenboim, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> 2. Beethoven Symphony no. 6 - Walter Bruno, Columbia Symphony
> 3. Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade - Reiner, Chicago Symphony


Rubinstein's Beethoven with Barenboim was made as a very old man when he was past his best


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

premont said:


> Such a thing as definitive recordings do - fortunately - not exist.


True, but if you want to play, pretend!!! 

Many of these threads suspend credibility, so we have something to do!

Such as "Mozart's reaction to 20th century composers".


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

DavidA said:


> Rubinstein's Beethoven with Barenboim was made as a very old man when he was past his best


Rubinstein was an old man, I think he recorded this at 88, but he played vibrantly. He was well controlled in fast passages and technically advance especially in the third movement. Also, the second movement was done in a lovely pace, very lyrical and well supported by the orchestra. I have compared his recording of the "Emperor" concerto side by side with other recordings from other famous pianists such as Brendel, Barenboim, Ashkenazy, Kempff, Arrau etc. I give the credit to Rubinstein because of the dynamic of the soloist and the orchestra, technical skills and musicality. Also, you can almost 'hear' what is Beethoven trying to say to the audience. Anyway, this is my preference, but it does not mean that other pianists is less than Rubinstein. I evaluated the recording as a whole and not just the age of the pianist.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

premont said:


> Such a thing as definitive recordings do - fortunately - not exist.


So right, there will always be a next generation of performers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Chopin Waltzes with Dinu Lipatti is for me, as good as it gets.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Rubinstein's Beethoven with Barenboim was made as a very old man when he was past his best


I agree. He should have quit 10 years before. But if the poster enjoys the performance, that's all that matters.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Elgar Violin Concerto is a great concerto that has been sadly neglected, probably due to its length, which can approach 50 minutes.

Yehudi Menuhin owned this concerto and every performance he made demonstrates a master violinist's art of communication.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As close to perfect as a large sprawling work can get:

Mahler Symphony 3 conducted by Leonard Bernstein, his first recording of the work.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Brahms Symphony No.4 Kleiber VPO
Magical performance


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> Brahms Symphony No.4 Kleiber VPO
> Magical performance


As do his Beethoven no 7.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven's Fourth Symphony conducted by Günter Wand from his complete set.

So much love in this performance that it elevates this work to a position of stature.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahler 8 conducted by Solti, out of this world.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven Pastoral Sonata No. 15 in D Major.

You don't think the fortepiano can produce eloquent results?

Try Ronald Brautigam's performance. Definitive, as far as this listener is concerned.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Not a big Bruckner fan but one performance needs to be mentioned as, for me, the greatest ever recorded:

Bruckner Symphony No. 9

Vienna Philharmonic directed by Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahler ; Symphony 2 ,L.S.O Sir Georg Solti. 
Even better then his second recording.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Klemperer's Mahler 2
Karajan's Brahms 1
Sinopoli's Bruckner 5
Savall's Eroica
Kubelik's Schumann 2 (BPO)


----------



## fleure (Nov 25, 2016)

I have spent a lifetime on Mahler's symphonies, and with the exception of the 8th, I'd say I have heard 15+ different recordings for each of them. The lack of Walter / Klemperer / Bernstein doesn't detract from their readings, just merely when you spend so much time with these compositions, you tend to move away from established themes and look for small nuances that set them apart for you and, from where, find reasons to venture out there again and again.

1: Kubelik/Bavarian - Audite
2: Kubelike/Bavarian - DG
3: Barbirolli/Halle - BBCL
4: Barbirolli/BBC - BBCL
5: Shipway/RPO - Membran
6: Mitropoulos/NYP - Archipel
7: Tilson Thomas/LSO - RCA
8: Horenstein/LSO - BBCL
9: Maderna/BBC - BBCL
Ds Lied: Kubelik/Bavarian - Audite


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Chopin Nocturnes, Arrau.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

fleure said:


> I have spent a lifetime on Mahler's symphonies, and with the exception of the 8th, I'd say I have heard 15+ different recordings for each of them. The lack of Walter / Klemperer / Bernstein doesn't detract from their readings, just merely when you spend so much time with these compositions, you tend to move away from established themes and look for small nuances that set them apart for you and, from where, find reasons to venture out there again and again.
> 
> 1: Kubelik/Bavarian - Audite
> 2: Kubelike/Bavarian - DG
> ...


Thank you for this, I want to explore Mahler's music more deeply and appreciate your recommendations. My favourite is the 7th and, of the recordings I've heard, I rate Abbado's 1984 recording with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra the highest and I have half a dozen. I haven't heard the Tilson Thomas/LSO recording you recommend though so will seek it out as well as the others you mention.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Zino Francescatti and Bruno Walter performing Beethoven's Violin Concerto. Top of the line!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

The whole idea of "definitive rrcordings" is, to me, essentially meaningless...it sort of means - " this is my favorite". Others are bound to disagree...for example..it is inconceivable to me that von Karajan would have the definitive recording of anything...doesn't happen for me...that said...for me, the Monteux/ CSO recording of Franck d minor Symphony fills the bill....Reiner has a whole lot of them, too.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

As a rule, definitive recordings are the ones selling for about a dollar used on Amazon.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> OP: Zino Francescatti and Bruno Walter performing Beethoven's Violin Concerto. Top of the line!


You really love this concerto. Today you've been listening another version. Enjoy!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Each of us has their own definitive recordings. Often it is the first recording you heard of a work--if that was a decent one. For me, these are first recordings and definitive:

Fricsay conducting Beethoven's Ninth
Ormandy conducting Beethoven's Missa Solemnis


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

There are a few that I can think of as definitive recordings that stand out in terms of interpretation (rarely do I agree with the critic's general consensus, except on these):
Cleiber's Beethoven Symphonies No.s 5 and 7
Talich's Dvorak Symphony No. 9
Gardiner's Monteverdi's Vespers
Dutoit's Holst's the Planets
Mravinsky's Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
Gilels' Beethoven Appassionata
Stravinsky own version of Rite of Spring
Guilini's Don Giovanni
Furtwangler's Tristan and Isolde
I own over 10 versions each of the Jupiter Symphony and Symphonie Fantastique and can't find a definitive version, but do have favourites.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahler 8 conducted by Solti, still recording history moment.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Mahler 8 conducted by Solti, still recording history moment.


Well for you to repeat the same recording on the same thread, it has to be special. Heck I don't even remember Mahler's 8th. I give yours a go.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> Well for you to repeat the same recording on the same thread, it has to be special. Heck I don't even remember Mahler's 8th. I give yours a go.


You are kidding am I right?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Pugg said:


> You are kidding am I right?


Uh...let's see...yeah?...


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> There are a few that I can think of as definitive recordings that stand out in terms of interpretation (rarely do I agree with the critic's general consensus, except on these):
> Cleiber's Beethoven Symphonies No.s 5 and 7
> Talich's Dvorak Symphony No. 9
> Gardiner's Monteverdi's Vespers
> ...


Phil...no offense intended, but I don't agree with any of those choices, with possible exception of Gilels/Beethoven...


----------



## RRod (Sep 17, 2012)

I've always found it a bit odd to handcuff oneself to "definitive" in the ONE genre where you actually get a choice in so many facets of the recording...


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> There are a few that I can think of as definitive recordings that stand out in terms of interpretation (rarely do I agree with the critic's general consensus, except on these):
> Cleiber's Beethoven Symphonies No.s 5 and 7
> Talich's Dvorak Symphony No. 9
> Gardiner's Monteverdi's Vespers
> ...


About your choices, maybe they're not mine, but I agree they're good recordings.

Just a comentary: I don't like Mravinsky's recordings of Tchaikovsky: especially The 5th. I hate The quick part after The introduction of The 4th movement so fast. My choices are Sanderling or even Solti, but I usually don't like The Russian conductors. In The 4th Sanderling as well, and Bernstein. For The 6th I absolutely love Bernstein with New York.

Jupiter: I like all Mozart Symphonies, but my favourites are 36 and 39. Anyway, have you tried Krips with Concertgebouw?

Fantastique: my choices are new York/ Bernstein and Concertgebouw/Davis


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

lluissineu said:


> About your choices, maybe they're not mine, but I agree they're good recordings.
> 
> Just a comentary: I don't like Mravinsky's recordings of Tchaikovsky: especially The 5th. I hate The quick part after The introduction of The 4th movement so fast. My choices are Sanderling or even Solti, but I usually don't like The Russian conductors. In The 4th Sanderling as well, and Bernstein. For The 6th I absolutely love Bernstein with New York.
> 
> ...


I had a cassette by Krips on Mozart, but haven't listened for a long time. On Tchaikovsky's 5th, I was obsessed 2nd movement for a while. Although not generally praised, I found Dutoit's version my favourite of that Symphony and most satisfying, and for me was definitive of what I wanted to hear out of that piece. The interesting thing is I don't find Bernstein's interpretations of anything ideal to me. Bernstein fans will want to kill me probably. He seems to lacks subtlety on repeated listenings to me. His Rhapsody in Blue is highly praised, but I much prefer Previn's.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> I had a cassette by Krips on Mozart, but haven't listened for a long time. On Tchaikovsky's 5th, I was obsessed 2nd movement for a while. Although not generally praised, I found Dutoit's version my favourite of that Symphony and most satisfying, and for me was definitive of what I wanted to hear out of that piece. The interesting thing is I don't find Bernstein's interpretations of anything ideal to me. Bernstein fans will want to kill me probably. He seems to lacks subtlety on repeated listenings to me. His Rhapsody in Blue is highly praised, but I much prefer Previn's.


1. Krips: I have a spot for Krips and Sandor Végh in Mozart recordings. Mainly Krips for symphonies and Végh for serenades and concertos.

2. Never Heard Dutoit's recording of Tchaikovsky's 5th. Can't give an opinion.

3. Bernstein: You're playing with fire. How you dare...?

Just joking. To me Bernstein never leaves me indifferent: sometimes he lets me down and many others takes me close to heaven (Sibelius 2, tchaikovsky's 6th, Shostakovitch's 7th, Mahler's 3rd, 4th and 5th...)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Just bought Haitink's latest cycle of Brahms Symphonies with the LSO, recorded in 2004. For me it's the only version that I can appreciate the structure of the works. Little change in tempo can sound boring, but it really melds the pieces together for me with attention to details I don't hear with other conductors. I used to find Haitink a very boring conductor, but have really learned over the years to appreciate his art.

Bernstein, yes, he definitely has a unique gift, and his recordings all have a certain flair. Just over time I always choose someone else's interpretation over his.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Solti Ring. Never been bettered, IMO.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beethoven Symphony No.5 by Carlos Kleiber.
Strong contender.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bach Organ Works. Helmut Walcha.

Pioneering and brilliantly performed in a non-HIP way.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bach WTC Complete Gustav Leonhardt

Legendary non-HIP performance.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bach Brandenburg Concertos English Concert. Trevor Pinnock.

Never been bettered after so many years.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sibelius Violin Concerto Jascha Heifetz, Walter Hendl/Chicago Symphony.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Another strong contender.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Chopin Piano Concerto No. 1 Artur Rubinstein, New Symphony Orchestra of London/Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.

The word "definitive" was created for this recording. Never has been bettered!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Beethoven Symphony No.5 by Carlos Kleiber.
> Strong contender.


Totally agree. I was listening to it only yesterday. Can you believe there are some who consider it heavily overrated?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven Symphony No. 5. Gunter Wand. None better.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bach Six Keyboard Partitas. Trevor Pinnock. A model of HIP performance practice as well as the best played of any version I have ever heard.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Barber Violin Concerto Issac Stern, Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic.

Absolutely perfect performance and one of Stern's greatest recordings.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Totally agree. I was listening to it only yesterday. Can you believe there are some who consider it heavily overrated?


Yes I know, well I don't lose sleep over that kind of opinions.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Brahms ; violin sonatas.
Suk / Katchen


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I think we can see one reason that there is no definitive version of a work. One person's classic recording is another person's vaguely useful tea coaster.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven Complete String Quartets Tokyo String Quartet on RCA

Getting a bit old now, but these performances have never been bettered.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Saint-Saens Organ Symphony

Boston Symphony/Charles Munch

THE great performance of this music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven Five Piano Concertos 

Leon Fleisher, Cleveland Orchestra/George Szell

The standard bearer since its release, seemingly ages ago.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J. Strauss Waltzes

Chicago Symphony/Fritz Reiner

The word "gemütlich was invented for these performances. Perfect!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Liszt: Transcendental / Daniil Trifonov.
Will go down in history as _sublime_!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

By definitive recording, I assume personal favorite presentation. Here are a few:

Dvorak: Symphony 7--Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Dvorak: Symphony 8--Kertesz/London Symphony
Dvorak: Cello Concerto--Gendron/Haitink/London Phiharmonic
Brahms: Symphony 1--Van Beinum/Royal Concertgebouw
Brahms: Violin Concerto--Szeryng/Monteux/London Symphony
Schubert: Symphony 9--Szell/Cleveland Orchestra(His Sony recording)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6--Mravinsky/Leningrad Symphony
Mendelssohn: Symphony 3 ("Scottish")--Maag/London Symphony
Rachmaninoff: Symphony 2--Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra (His RCA recording)
Mahler: Symphony 9--Klemperer/New Philharmonia Orchestra 
Haydn Piano Trios--Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Haydn67 said:


> By definitive recording, I assume personal favorite presentation. Here are a few:
> 
> Dvorak: Symphony 7--Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
> Dvorak: Symphony 8--Kertesz/London Symphony
> ...


Agree with Maag on the Scottish Symphony, he brings out details not heard on other versions, and I forced myself to see it as definitive, and liking the work less in the process. This is the only case where I just want to hear the overall effect of the music, like with Karajan's version. I agree it is totally my fault as the listener.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Agree with Maag on the Scottish Symphony, he brings out details not heard on other versions, and I forced myself to see it as definitive, and liking the work less in the process. This is the only case where I just want to hear the overall effect of the music, like with Karajan's version. I agree it is totally my fault as the listener.


I can't blame you for any "fault". As with all of us, all the analysis in the world will not dethrone subjectivity.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Haydn67 said:


> I can't blame you for any "fault". As with all of us, all the analysis in the world will not dethrone subjectivity.


No, no.. please.. it IS my fault...but your sympathy is appreciated.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Ravel piano concertos, (Zimerman/ Cleveland orchestra/ Boulez), I've heard many versions and can't imagine how this pieces could be better played.

Igor Levit, Diabelli variations, a stunning performance,maybe too young to be considered "definitive", but has it all to deserve it.

Radu Lupu, playing Brahms intermezzi, the music as it is, Lupu is like a Zen master who knows how to dissapear tu bring us this music in it's purity.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Puccini Tosca
Maria Callas, Giuseppe di Stefano,Tito Gobbi
La Scala Orchestra & Chorus
Victor de Sabata


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Bach Cello Suites
Can't decide between Gendron or Fournier.

Has anyone said Rubenstein for Chopin Nocturnes?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
The 40 most glorious minutes you will even hear around Christmas .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Above one was made in midsummer whilst recording this mile stone in recording history.



​
Puccini: Tosca

Leontyne Price (Tosca), Giuseppe di Stefano (Cavaradossi), Giuseppe Taddei (Scarpia), Fernando Corena (Il Sagristano), Carlo Cava (Angelotti), Piero De Palma (Spoletta), Leonardo Monreale (Sciarrone), Herbert Weiss (Un pastore), Alfredo Mariotti (Un carceriere)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Bach Cello Suites
> Can't decide between Gendron or Fournier.
> 
> Has anyone said Rubenstein for Chopin Nocturnes?


Don't know, but in case it hasn't been said, I do. I keep on returning to Rubinstein again and again.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Bach Cello Suites
> Can't decide between Gendron or Fournier.
> 
> Has anyone said Rubenstein for Chopin Nocturnes?


No, and I wouldn't. Sorry.

This is all so subjective. I have already nominated Arrau for Chopin Nocturnes, which many will not agree with. So here's another.
Beethoven Violin Concerto: David Oistrakh with Moscow State Orchestra conducted by Alexander Gauk; Allegro ALL 707. 
Not to be confused with Oistrakh's Beethoven VC with the State Symphony Orchestra of USSR conducted by Rozhdestvensky [Brilliant Classics 92609/4]. They are both fine performances, but for me the earlier Oistrakh/Gauk pairing sounds more like a natural integration of violin and orchestra, the two flowing together in a way that would pick out the Concerto as early Romantic rather than developed Classical. I haven't heard another recording of this piece that captures its moods and colours so easily yet thoroughly.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Joseph Haydn Six Paris Symphonies
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

The ultimate. Never bettered in my experience.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Beside the ring another landmark in recording history.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Should we maybe rename this thread to "Recordings I really like"?


----------



## sprite (Jan 31, 2015)

I get a little rabid over Martha Argerich's performance of Prokofiev's Toccata. What she does with it is so perfect that any other interpretation sounds like it's bumbling along. I feel virtually the same about Gould's performance of the third movement of Prokofiev's 7th Sonata, but I can stomach other performances a little more. These are two pieces I've meditated on deeply (because nothing says contemplation like these two pieces.. lol), so that obviously has a lot to do with why other interpretations are so jarring to me. 

Karajan's pacing of the Allegretto from Beethoven's 7th is my Goldilock's porridge, it's just right. I find it maddening when conductors take it too slow. 

I have so many strong preferences I could list but those are ones I'm particularly staunch about and can describe as definitive. I try to avoid getting too dogmatic about an interpretation, unless I have a really special relationship with it. I would, however, like to make an honorable mention of Abdel Rahman El Bacha's Ravel.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahler Symphonies 3, 4 and 6.

Ney York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.

As usual with Bernstein performances, the earlier ones are best.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> ​Beside the ring another landmark in recording history.


Listened to it yesterday.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Bach Brandenburg Concertos English Concert. Trevor Pinnock.
> 
> Never been bettered after so many years.


Completely agree. I can almost believe Pinnock must have sold his soul to achieve the completely seamless transition from the harpsichord cadenza back to the full ensemble at the end of the first movement of the 5th. Astounding.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Totenfeier said:


> Completely agree. I can almost believe Pinnock must have sold his soul to achieve the completely seamless transition from the harpsichord cadenza back to the full ensemble at the end of the first movement of the 5th. Astounding.


Have you heard Pinnock in the Bach Six Solo Keyboard Partitas? He is an astoundingly fine harpsichordist!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Have you heard Pinnock in the Bach Six Solo Keyboard Partitas? He is an astoundingly fine harpsichordist!


Will need to check it out. I've heard some astoundingly bad harpsichordists!


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Pat Fairlea said:


> No, and I wouldn't. Sorry.
> 
> This is all so subjective. I have already nominated Arrau for Chopin Nocturnes, which many will not agree with. So here's another.
> Beethoven Violin Concerto: David Oistrakh with Moscow State Orchestra conducted by Alexander Gauk; Allegro ALL 707.
> Not to be confused with Oistrakh's Beethoven VC with the State Symphony Orchestra of USSR conducted by Rozhdestvensky [Brilliant Classics 92609/4]. They are both fine performances, but for me the earlier Oistrakh/Gauk pairing sounds more like a natural integration of violin and orchestra, the two flowing together in a way that would pick out the Concerto as early Romantic rather than developed Classical. I haven't heard another recording of this piece that captures its moods and colours so easily yet thoroughly.


I agree about the Arrau recording, which I think has got more nocturnal atmosphere than Rubenstein's a bit clinical recording.

Concerning David Oistrakh, have you heard his version with Ehrling and the version with Cluytens?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

premont said:


> I agree about the Arrau recording, which I think has got more nocturnal atmosphere than Rubenstein's a bit clinical recording.
> 
> Concerning David Oistrakh, have you heard his version with Ehrling and the version with Cluytens?


 "Definitive" is a controversial word choice. There are a ton of Chopin choices . I'm sure I would like Arrau's recordings. Rubinstein is the one I chose after listening to a lot of others on Amazon Prime and other sources. All of them good. It seems to be prominently mentioned in the forums. Seems like there are a lot of threads along the lines of best/definitive. What happened to the word favorite?


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique CHarles Munch 1962 BSO. I think you could say the same thing with pretty much all of Berlioz repertoire he recorded.

Yehudi Menuhin and George Enescu: on Bach’s Concerto for Two Violins (EMI)

Tchaikovsky 4-5-6 Mravinsky Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra

Maybe some Jacqueline du Pré cello recordings on EMI. She was such a stunning player and woman.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> "Definitive" is a controversial word choice. There are a ton of Chopin choices . I'm sure I would like Arrau's recordings. Rubinstein is the one I chose after listening to a lot of others on Amazon Prime and other sources. All of them good. It seems to be prominently mentioned in the forums. Seems like there are a lot of threads along the lines of best/definitive. What happened to the word favorite?


Yes, as I have expressed elsewhere (post 51 in this very thread), I do not think definitive recordings can be made at all. But there are many outstanding recordings, and I suppose, this is what the OP is thinking of.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jegreenwood said:


> Listened to it yesterday.


Thumps up or down?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Thumps up or down?


As I've owned some version of it since the 1970's, and it's probably the Wagner opera recording I've listened to more than any other, I'd say up.

Note - Although it my be blasphemous to say on this forum, overall, I don't listen to Wagner that frequently.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

premont said:


> I agree about the Arrau recording, which I think has got more nocturnal atmosphere than Rubenstein's a bit clinical recording.
> 
> Concerning David Oistrakh, have you heard his version with Ehrling and the version with Cluytens?


I particularly like the version conducted by Cluytens (and what a fine Beethovenian HE was). It's a stronger-sinewed, somewhat more extroverted reading of the concerto than one normally hears and, while it's not the last word on the piece, it's a magnificent counterpart to most of the other wonderful performances out there.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 26, 2016)

Happened to have just listened to all of these recently. Oldies, but goodies, IMHO:

Furtwangler's Tchaikovsky Pathetique
Boult's Franck Symphony in d
Munch Saint-Saens Organ Symphony (with the BSO)


----------



## sluciani (Apr 26, 2016)

Machiavel said:


> Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique CHarles Munch 1962 BSO. I think you could say the same thing with pretty much all of Berlioz repertoire he recorded.


Agree. His 1954 Symphonie Fantastique was pretty good too, IMO. Also with the BSO. That said, I really enjoy the Colin Davis Concertgebouw and LSO recordings as well.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 26, 2016)

Like others, I'm a big fan of Carlos Kleiber's Beethoven 7th. That said, a couple of my favorite "historic" performances have recently been restored by RS3D on Youtube. They both sound pretty darned good for their age, IMHO.

Toscanini's 1936 NYPO performance and Furtwangler's 1950 VPO performance.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 26, 2016)

And if, like me, you're a fan of the Brahms first piano concerto, try Kapell and the NYPO under Mitropolous. It was recorded live in 1953. The audience was so taken with the end of the first movement, they couldn't help applauding. Sound is decent, but I wish someone like RS3D or Pristine could take a crack at remastering it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Benjamin Britten Peter Grimes & War Requiem conducted by the composer.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## JB Henson (Mar 29, 2019)

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps -- Ozawa. Chicago SO
R. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra -- Karajan, Vienna Philharmonic
R. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier -- Karajan, EMI Philharmonia
J. Strauss III: Die Fledermaus -- Kleiber, Dresden Philharmonic
Holst: The Planets -- Dutoit, Montreal SO
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite -- Abbado, Chicago SO
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker -- Dorati, LSO
Tchaikovsky: Festival Overture 1812 -- Dorati, Minneapolis SO (1958)
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet -- Previn, LSO
Bach: B Minor Mass -- Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists
Orff: Carmina Burana -- Jochum, Deutchen Oper Berlin
Mozart: Die Zauberflotte -- Bohm, Berlin Philharmonic
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde -- Bohm, Bayreutth Festival (live)
Wagner: Parsifal -- Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth Festvial (live, 1962)
Wagner: Lohengrin -- Kempe, Vienna Philharmonic
Wagner: Die Meistersinger... -- Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic
Wagner: Der Fliegender Hollander -- Dorati, Covent Garden
Verdi: Aida -- Solti, Opera di Roma
Verdi: La Traviata -- Bonynge, National PO
Verdi: Il Trovatore -- Bonynge, National PO
Verdi: Rigoletto -- Bonynge: National PO (getting the impression his Verdi cycle was the best overall)
Puccini: La Boheme -- Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic (1971)
Puccini: Madama Butterfly -- Karajan: Vienna Philharmonic
Puccini: Turandot -- Molinari-Pradelli, Opera di Roma...oh and Mehta, LSO I GUESS
Puccini: Tosca - Bonynge, National PO
Puccini: La Finicula Del West: Capuana: Orchestra di Santa Cecilia
Donnizeti: Lucia di Lammermoor -- Bonynge, National Po
Donnizeti: Le Fille du Regiment -- Bonynge, National PO
Mascagni: Cavaleria Rusticana -- Karajan, Teatro Al La Scalla
Leoncavello: I Pagliaci --Karajan, Teatro Al La Scalla
Rossini: Il Barbare di Siviglia -- Gui, Royal Philharmonic


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

Brahms Piano Concertos / Jochum -Gilels- BPO. DG.


----------



## Anooj (Dec 5, 2021)

Chopin Polonaises - Pollini

Beethoven 9 - Fricsay, BP

Mahler 3 - Bernstein, NYP


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

I've enjoyed this thread, which lists many of my favorite recordings dating back to my childhood and teens. But a quick story about so-called "definitive" recordings: One famous one that I enjoyed but never topped my list was Jacqueline du Pre's Elgar concerto, already mentioned here, not surprisingly. A little too over-the-top, wild and inaccurate to my taste. Then, at one point, for no reason that I can pinpoint now, I went on a Yo-Yo Ma jag, listening to a large chunk of his discography over probably a couple of years. Then, for some reason I again don't remember, I listened to the du Pre Elgar concerto. It was like a drink of pure, cool spring water to parched lips. This taught me, or reminded me, of an important lesson about thinking of any one interpretation as definitive.

Having said all that, I'll toss out a few Mozart recordings of note:
Clara Haskil, Ferenc Fricsay, BPO and BSRO, piano concertos nos. 19 and 27; Igor Markevitch, OCL, nos. 20 and 24; Paul Sacher, VSO, nos. 9 and 23
Griller String Quartet, William Primrose, string quintets
Arthur Grumiaux, Colin Davis, LSO, violin concertos
Thomas Beecham, RPO, symphonies 36-41
Dennis Brain, Herbert Von Karajan, PO, horn concertos


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

The only recording I know which goes to heights I have never and don’t expect to ever here again is Furtwängler’s 1942 BPO Beethoven 9th, and even then there are still several others I like listening to.

Probably the Callas/De Sabata Tosca I could say the same for.


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

Again I don't think there's any such thing as a "definitive recording" except maybe those supervised and/or performed or conducted by the composer. For example I notice that the original poster's avatar is the cover art of that great Solti/VPO Ring cycle. That recording is an astonishing achievement and I love it, but there's a lot to be said for the Karajan and Böhm versions too. I don't think any of those three are "definitive". They're all great.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

If I believed in "definitive" recordings, I'd have a much smaller record collection....


----------

